

You should introduce more people - here's a blueprint - gregmeyer
http://lky.me/9GH

======
danshapiro
I'm a huge fan of making introductions, but remember the double-opt-in
introduction:

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/11/the-double-optin-
introductio...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/11/the-double-optin-
introduction.html)

it's the right way to go about doing this, so you don't inadvertently waste
people's time, leak information about something that wasn't public, etc.

~~~
gregmeyer
Dan - great point, and thanks for reminding me about folks who want a brokered
intro.

------
adrianhoward
I don't know if it's a change in the areas I'm working in, or because my
network has reached some sort of critical mass, but I've found myself doing a
lot of introducing over the last year or so.

It's strangely satisfying to get folk who should talk, to talk.

